# LF: Cheap deal on fixing dent and scratch on my car



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm looking for a place to get my car fixed for cheap (cash deal).
If anyone if you are in this business or know of someone who do this stuff, please send me a PM. Its URGENT


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Ouch that does not look cheep to fix properly, the damage to the rear fender is the most expensive. my brother might know a guy i will ask him. Good luck, Cheers


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks  I will wait for your response.



Scherb said:


> Ouch that does not look cheep to fix properly, the damage to the rear fender is the most expensive. my brother might know a guy i will ask him. Good luck, Cheers


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You get what u pay for. No body work and painting is cheap. 
The cheapest is bondo and spray paint from Canadian tire.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ce3vbi


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello my brother is going to check with his paint guy, but he took a guess and said it would probably be 800 to a thousand to fix. i will let you know what he says. Cheers


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help Scherb 

I found someone through Barry and he is working on my car for $800. Its definitely a good deal.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

dam...rust on car too. What did you hit?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I hit a pole in the parking lot 2 years ago in metrotown (neat TnT supermarket)

While I was driving, one of the cars parked pulled out without looking behind (he would have t-boned me), so I made a sharp right turn and ended up scraping the cement pole.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me know how it goes, i need to fix my car too


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I will for sure 
I am supposed to get my car back on Saturday



Claudia said:


> Let me know how it goes, i need to fix my car too


----------

